# Shelf Pin Jig For a Router



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I got tired of messing with a drill and stop collars for shelf pins in cabinets. Too much fussing around and I was always left with some nubs I had to clear off or out of the hole.
I just finished this jig, which I've been looking at for a few years. It took about half a day to build and will accommodate cabinet sides from 9.5" to 25" wide and 73" tall.
It's pretty straightforward and utilizes a plunge router equipped with a guide bushing. 
The originator of the design owns another woodworking website/forum. If his accounts are true, the time for making shelf pin holes should go faster by 75%.
The plans are here: http://www.woodworking.org/WC/GArchive99/4_23holejig.html

Here are a few of my pics. I tested it out on some old sheathing.





































If anyone has anyone questions about construction not covered in the article, feel free to ask.


----------

